

I still don’t like jQuery - blackmac
http://webdesktoplife.com/post/37777194382/i-dont-like-jquery

======
benaiah
I was skeptical when I saw the title, but you make some good points. I still
use jQuery, but after reading this (not just this, but various jQuery
criticisms) I'd like to do some more research into the alternatives.

Haven't used MooTools, but I'm aware of some of the arguments against it.
What's your reply to the accusation that modifying base objects breaks things?
Do you think it's a problem?

